# can someone fix qbittorrent? is broken



## damfreebsd (Oct 15, 2016)

how can *I* install it using source tarball? it would be nice if someone make a youtube video of making a port any package can be use as an example,
best regards!


----------



## Remington (Oct 15, 2016)

As far as I know qbittorrent is still broken during builds so will need to wait until it is fixed. I would suggest you to use a different torrent client.

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=212159


----------



## talsamon (Oct 15, 2016)

You can try my patch I posted in the PR. I obsolete it cause of the libtorrent update.
But it should work as temporary solution.


----------



## talsamon (Oct 15, 2016)

here it is (does not work with 9.X)


----------



## talsamon (Oct 19, 2016)

Update is now comitted. 
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=424281


----------

